# Mice



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I want some mice lol but I dont think ill be allwoed i just want some is that so much to ask for lol its all your piccies and posts lol im hooked


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> I want some mice lol but I dont think ill be allwoed i just want some is that so much to ask for lol its all your piccies and posts lol im hooked


Nooooo don't do it!   Mice are evil little creatures who take over your life and show their cute little faces every 5 minutes and expect cuddles and kisses all the time.

:001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

cherrie_b said:


> Nooooo don't do it!   Mice are evil little creatures who take over your life and show their cute little faces every 5 minutes and expect cuddles and kisses all the time.
> 
> :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


nooooooooooooooo its worse then i thought lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

vet-2-b said:


> nooooooooooooooo its worse then i thought lol


Actually mine just poo all over my hands.. lol And cause havoc..lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> Actually mine just poo all over my hands.. lol And cause havoc..lol


lol cute and cuddle with the occasional poo poo


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

buy some they are sooo cute


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

the thing is im getting a rabbit and ive fallen in love with the rabbit so...

its gonna be a couple of months till im alowed another type of animals


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> the thing is im getting a rabbit and ive fallen in love with the rabbit so...
> 
> its gonna be a couple of months till im alowed another type of animals


oh go on you know its what you want  i have a rabbit (soon to be 2) as well as my mice..............as well as other rodents  :laugh:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

You can't ever have enough mice  
You really need some 

How could you possible resist this?









Or this?









And what about these?
























And then there are these...

































You don't really want them do you? :devil: :biggrin:


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! Couldn't possibly say no now!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahah ZT what you like.. it was me with the cage yesterday.. LMAO.. and I ended up with two....LOL


Looking at your mice they look huge.... Compared to my ickle boys!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> You can't ever have enough mice
> You really need some
> 
> How could you possible resist this?
> ...


noooooooooooooooooooooo you cant do that to me lol

need mice must resist :aureola: :w00t:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

not that i was looking  but look at these rescues awwwwwwwwwww

Animal Lifeline UK • View topic - 2 female mice, Oldham


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Hahah ZT what you like.. it was me with the cage yesterday.. LMAO.. and I ended up with two....LOL
> 
> Looking at your mice they look huge.... Compared to my ickle boys!


What?? I My mice and I did nothing to influence you...










P.S. Give your boys a few weeks and they'll be nice big strapping loons 



vet-2-b said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo you cant do that to me lol
> 
> need mice must resist :aureola: :w00t:


:devil: I'm gonna make you want them even more soon :devil:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> :devil: I'm gonna make you want them even more soon :devil:


oh no lol

n_n


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Meece ? heres some 





































I have baby meeces too at the mo. 

Need new pics but they've just hit the bouncy stage, 
- eyes open now and even more cute now....lol


























Agreed on the causing havoc and pooping on me...
but they are pretty and entertaining critters to watch.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Hahah Can i have a black and white one please... In horse term it would be Piebald.. and it looks like you have a pally and white..lol I have that tooo... hahahahaha


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Myth said:


> Meece ? heres some
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwwwww there gougres *stops self running out the door to kidnap them* lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

*Shoves momentofmadness and vet-2-b out the way with a chair, nabs them all and jumps out the window into a getaway car*


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

all these pictures of beautiful are makin me broody for some!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> *Shoves momentofmadness and vet-2-b out the way with a chair, nabs them all and jumps out the window into a getaway car*


nooooooooooooooooooooo :lol:

there mine all mine


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

RockRomantic said:


> all these pictures of beautiful are makin me broody for some!


lets both get some lol


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I think Vet-2-be should be punished for starting this topic because you've made me want some mice now!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I think Vet-2-be should be punished for starting this topic because you've made me want some mice now!


That's what you get for tempting me with baby gerbils :001_tt2:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> That's what you get for tempting me with baby gerbils :001_tt2:


Well :001_tt2: to you lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> *Shoves momentofmadness and vet-2-b out the way with a chair, nabs them all and jumps out the window into a getaway car*


LMAO.. Gawd.. how funny you guys are.. i love it when we can all have a laugh and a joke about what we all share in common and love..lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> Well :001_tt2: to you lol


:001_tt2: :001_tt2: Back at you :lol:



momentofmadness said:


> LMAO.. Gawd.. how funny you guys are.. i love it when we can all have a laugh and a joke about what we all share in common and love..lol


Aren't you glad you joined the madhouse ut: :crazy:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Hmmm...

* Does a frantic headcount of baby meeces and runs off to make sure all doors and windows are secure and locked...*

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


:001_tt2:


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

I bet Mark is glad his shed is paddlocked and secured with you lot about... (although i suppose he cant see this thread lol)


Then again im just as bad he always threatens to check my pockets when i leave, even when im wearing clothes that dont have pockets he still threatens lol


I was also tempted by some gerbils i saw the other day they were like a blue sable sort of colour really pretty if i was with Mark when i saw them i bet he would of snapped them up as hes got a thing for Gerbils now too


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> :001_tt2: :001_tt2: Back at you :lol:
> 
> Aren't you glad you joined the madhouse ut: :crazy:


I'll have you know that it is very rude to poke your tongue out at me :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Marcia said:


> I'll have you know that it is very rude to poke your tongue out at me :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


You should know :001_tt2: :lol:


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

*nabs Marcia's baby gerbils, uses KITT to drive in assault mode to Mystics house where baby meeces are replaced with decoys, jumps back into KITT, drives to Yorkie's, empties her pockets of the mice stolen from mark and takes her baby guinea pigs at the same time, makes KITT drive back to Scotland and has a hysteric fit of laughter at succeeding while preparing to defend the stolen babies with a spankable kitty*


----------



## Yorkshire_Rose (Aug 5, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> *nabs Marcia's baby gerbils, uses KITT to drive in assault mode to Mystics house where baby meeces are replaced with decoys, jumps back into KITT, drives to Yorkie's, empties her pockets of the mice stolen from mark and takes her baby guinea pigs at the same time, makes KITT drive back to Scotland and has a hysteric fit of laughter at succeeding while preparing to defend the stolen babies with a spankable kitty*


haha ill let mark know your plans lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> haha ill let mark know your plans lol


  Spoil sport


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> *nabs Marcia's baby gerbils, uses KITT to drive in assault mode to Mystics house where baby meeces are replaced with decoys, jumps back into KITT, drives to Yorkie's, empties her pockets of the mice stolen from mark and takes her baby guinea pigs at the same time, makes KITT drive back to Scotland and has a hysteric fit of laughter at succeeding while preparing to defend the stolen babies with a spankable kitty*


Remember, the ninja gerbils and Taco the attention seeking cat will block your way


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Marcia said:


> I think Vet-2-be should be punished for starting this topic because you've made me want some mice now!


im sorry


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Myth said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> * Does a frantic headcount of baby meeces and runs off to make sure all doors and windows are secure and locked...*
> 
> ...


lol :lol:

MWHAAA


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Yorkshire_Rose said:


> I bet Mark is glad his shed is paddlocked and secured with you lot about... (although i suppose he cant see this thread lol)
> 
> Then again im just as bad he always threatens to check my pockets when i leave, even when im wearing clothes that dont have pockets he still threatens lol
> 
> I was also tempted by some gerbils i saw the other day they were like a blue sable sort of colour really pretty if i was with Mark when i saw them i bet he would of snapped them up as hes got a thing for Gerbils now too


lol thats a good idea hide the baby mice in my pockets if any one ask why I have mice in there ill just say.... no i think id be stuck lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

vet-2-b said:


> lol thats a good idea hide the baby mice in my pockets if any one ask why I have mice in there ill just say.... no i think id be stuck lol


It's because you never know when you need defended from a bit of cheese :lol:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> It's because you never know when you need defended from a bit of cheese :lol:


:lol: :lol: brill

lol why didnt i think of that


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> It's because you never know when you need defended from a bit of cheese :lol:


Nah its just you are pretending to be Worzel Gummige..lol


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I should really stop looking at this website lol

Animal Lifeline UK • View topic - 2 Doe Mice, Eastwood Nottingham

and its near to me 

Animal Lifeline UK • View topic - Forever Home wanted for 2 gorgeous Male Mice, Cheshire

and then there is these lol


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Actually I do have some babies available - or will be in a week or so :wink:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

oh no lol must not buy mice  oh go on then ....


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Have got a couple Blue and 1 or 2 white girls...
A patterned lad + 2 fuzzy hairless boys still available.

Give me a shout if you're interested


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Myth said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have got a couple Blue and 1 or 2 white girls...
> A patterned lad + 2 fuzzy hairless boys still available.
> ...


oh no now I cant say no but my mum will murder me oh well... she thinks mice are smell :crying: lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Myth said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have got a couple Blue and 1 or 2 white girls...
> A patterned lad + 2 fuzzy hairless boys still available.
> ...


 You didn't post piccies!! :crying:


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

Have to shout faster next time - all booked up now 

Sorry for lack of pics....
here you go, some cuteness for you !









































































That better ?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwww so cute ill just have to slip in a few words with my mum lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I went the petshop tonight to ask him to get me some pied mice.. don't know if that is the term you would use... But I mean black and white. or tan and white colours... I want female.


Am also wandering has anyone had there male mice neutered?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I went the petshop tonight to ask him to get me some pied mice.. don't know if that is the term you would use... But I mean black and white. or tan and white colours... I want female.
> 
> Am also wandering has anyone had there male mice neutered?


There are a few vets in england who will neuter male mice but none of the vets in scotland will do it that I've been in touch with


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

zany_toon said:


> There are a few vets in england who will neuter male mice but none of the vets in scotland will do it that I've been in touch with


it must be hard to do it on something that small lol


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

It doesn't matter now.. I Have got two more males from the RSPCA.. Have started a thread..lol


----------

